# Japanese knife rack



## Mute-on

Jon was selling a few of these a while ago, but the biggest only held 6 knives 

I just finished making this one to hold 10  It's already 2 feet tall so I had to stop there  really need another couple of feet, but that would make it floor standing.

Anyway, I'm pretty happy with this first attempt :wink:

Cheers,

J


----------



## ecchef

Looks great!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Nice work! How about photo with all knives mounted?


----------



## Mute-on

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Nice work! How about photo with all knives mounted?



Just waiting for mineral oil to dry .... 

Also need space on kitchen bench to actually place it! Err, oh well ... 

Pics SOON!

Cheers,

J


----------



## Matus

Is that for knives or katanas?


----------



## Mute-on

ecchef said:


> Looks great!



Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mute-on

Matus said:


> Is that for knives or katanas?



Just knives :biggrin:

It's really not that big - only 24cm wide and 60cm tall. Just right


----------



## toek

looks great, what wood are you useing?


----------



## Mute-on

It's all in oak (dowels too, though I nearly used chop sticks - I assume it's local, so probably Tasmanian oak.

J


----------



## Mute-on

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Nice work! How about photo with all knives mounted?



Ta-da 






Only the "good" knives mounted. A couple of spaces for new additions (one is on the way already  )

Cheers,

J


----------



## Fran Rendina

You did a beautiful job, I wish I had you talent, I have been wanting something like this for a long while. I did get two smaller but I think it's just to much in my kitchen, anyway just a beautiful job.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Nice one mate!


----------



## apathetic

That looks very nice!


----------



## WarrenB

Looks really good and displays the knives really well, bit too easy for the mrs to get to them like that for me though:biggrin:


----------



## Erilyn75

Gorgeous!


----------



## MowgFace

Very nice! Clean and elegant! 

Mowgs


----------



## Mute-on

Fran Rendina said:


> You did a beautiful job, I wish I had you talent, I have been wanting something like this for a long while. I did get two smaller but I think it's just to much in my kitchen, anyway just a beautiful job.



:O gee, Fran. Thanks for the compliment. It's really a pretty basic design. Surely someone local could make one?

J


----------



## Mute-on

knyfeknerd said:


> Nice one mate!



Cheers, Mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## toddnmd

Very nice work. I like how the rack looks, but also how it shows off the knives so well.


----------



## BJE1

Very nice work.


----------



## Namaxy

Very nice! Kato looks spotless BTW...


----------



## Mute-on

Namaxy said:


> Very nice! Kato looks spotless BTW...



Thanks Neal . Kato is still yet to be used in anger, as I work on my sharpening skills :O

Meanwhile, a little amateur woodwork is a nice outlet for those creative tendencies :doublethumbsup:


----------



## rami_m

I went looking for something similar and couldn't find any? where are the smaller models sold?


----------



## Jagjit

Korin has some small ones, can't imagine how much shipping would be to oz. And op that's a nice rack:wink:


----------



## rami_m

You know what, I will try my hand on one of these


----------



## heino

very nice. simple and elegant, just the way i like it :biggrin:

I'm still trying to design one my self, the hold 5 knifes, but i want it to hold a small petty on the top. so is getting a lot of angles, not is to get right ;-)


----------



## D3st1n

It's really really nice. Well done. ..


----------



## Marek07

Reviving a five year old thread...

Thanks to @Mute-on for the initial inspiration and answering many questions as I plodded on. Thanks also to @Kippington for starting off the project with sawing and drilling. Although Justin created his in a single afternoon, I took >2 months. Not the actual labour, just overthinking everything. Hopefully, my second one will be a walk in the park.


----------



## Mute-on

Looks just like mine, but made, you know, properly. 

Nice job Marek!

J


----------



## Marek07

Mute-on said:


> Looks just like mine, but made, you know, properly.
> 
> Nice job Marek!
> 
> J


Thanks Justin. But it's far from properly made. However I've learnt a lot and hope to do a better job *next* time. Already thinking...


----------



## crocca86

My first knives rack and a couple of my girls


----------

